# Brewing Classic Styles: 80 Winning Recipes Anyone Can Brew (paperback)



## Rod (25/3/12)

Anyone got the book

Brewing Classic Styles: 80 Winning Recipes Anyone Can Brew (Paperback)

by Jamil Zainasheff and John Palmer

preview looks good

would like to here from someone with first hand experience


----------



## Charst (25/3/12)

I reckon a power of people here have it, I use it a bases for recipes but choose to add change things at my lea sure. Recipe for every BJCP Style.
All recipes have apparently won awards (the AG versions i think) I think its a good book for finding a base recipe, brew it. taste and adjust if you want.
same as any other recipe book.

Also you can get on to the Brewing Networks Jamil show and download the podcast where they talk about each style and use the recipe in the book as the basis. Its an hour of waffle, dick jokes and adverts with about 30% brewing content.


----------



## Bribie G (25/3/12)

Good reference book, but extract based and the grain quantities thrown in as an afterthought at the bottom of the page. Not a huge number of Aussies do extract compared to the USA where kits are generally not their entry point so for me the recipes are a bit arse about. 

Personally if tackling something new such as, say, a Dusseldorf Alt I go to BJCP first then online and nut it out for myself. I don't recall having actually brewed anything from the book itself, might give something a go out of interest some day.

It's a good read on the train however. I'm sure an all grain all-metric version would be a really good seller.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (25/3/12)

I think it's defiantly worth getting. Heaps of great recipes and he explains what you want and dont want for each style.


----------



## Charst (25/3/12)

Bribie G said:


> Good reference book, but extract based and the grain quantities thrown in as an afterthought at the bottom of the page. Not a huge number of Aussies do extract compared to the USA where kits are generally not their entry point so for me the recipes are a bit arse about.
> 
> Personally if tackling something new such as, say, a Dusseldorf Alt I go to BJCP first then online and nut it out for myself. I don't recall having actually brewed anything from the book itself, might give something a go out of interest some day.
> 
> It's a good read on the train however. I'm sure an all grain all-metric version would be a really good seller.




Jamil's mentioned on a few of the shows the recipes are Built as All Grain and then converted back to Extract for the average US Brewer.
But your right they do list the Extract version as the major recipe and AG does look an after thought.

Lack of Target water profiles annoys my a bit too.


----------



## joshuahardie (26/3/12)

It is a great book

I use it as a starting point for many recipes, and change the ingredients to suit local availability.

You will get heaps of use out of it.


----------



## stux (26/3/12)

My copy is very very well worn 

Although the recipes are extract with an all-grain option, the extract recipes were derived from the all-grain version, so the all-grain 'option' is actually the real recipe


----------



## Rod (26/3/12)

Looks good to me 

have ordered it

I mainly do extracts with DLME , some grains , appropriate yeast , and various hops

have done a lot of brews from the book Brew your own British Real Ale by Graham Wheeler


----------



## petesbrew (26/3/12)

joshuahardie said:


> It is a great book
> 
> I use it as a starting point for many recipes, and change the ingredients to suit local availability.
> 
> You will get heaps of use out of it.


+1, This is the basis for most of my recipes.
Good little write-ups of each style, and both extract & all grain recipes included.
They're scaled at 19L batches, so I just scale them up to 23L and swap & change ingredients where needed.
One of the best purchases I've made.


----------



## brettprevans (26/3/12)

Rod said:


> Anyone got the book
> 
> Brewing Classic Styles: 80 Winning Recipes Anyone Can Brew (Paperback)
> 
> ...


Rod, check out the book wiki  for more reviews


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (26/3/12)

Rod said:


> Looks good to me
> 
> have ordered it
> 
> ...


Rod,

I think it's a great buy.

My advice is don't underestimate the text that talks about how to brew the style; in the space of a couple of sentences the points that get mentioned are sopt on the money (imho).

Keith


----------



## Dazza88 (26/3/12)

got ut on kindle. good read. next brew will be a recipe from this book. probably apa or aba. just downloaded brew like a monk


----------



## hopnerd (9/4/12)

DazDog said:


> got ut on kindle. good read. next brew will be a recipe from this book. probably apa or aba. just downloaded brew like a monk



+1 on the kindle, think it was less than 10 bucks so definitely worth the money. I have their American IPA sitting in the fermenter now and it smells amazing. Had to substitute a few hops for what we get locally, but the book provides a pretty good substitute chart for exactly this reason.


----------



## kevo (9/4/12)

DazDog said:


> got ut on kindle. good read. next brew will be a recipe from this book. probably apa or aba. just downloaded brew like a monk



Both great books.

I think Jamil said on a show that the recipes are extract first so that they were accessible to as many brewers as possible and especially to new brewers. 

I use many of the recipes in conjunction with listening to the Jamil show episode for that style - great resources.

BLAM is another great read - even if just for the process details in the early chapters from each opt the Trappist breweries. Was just reading about Orval this morning...

Kev


----------



## Sammus (9/4/12)

Yep I've got it, probably my favourite and most used brewing book ever. Excellent recipes for a starting point for a style. There's been a few misses, e.g. his RIS has a target finishing gravity of 1.030, which I hit (along with every other target in the brew), and which is way too high even for that beer.


----------



## Nick JD (9/4/12)

Another great way to brew any style is to think of a commercial beer that defines that style and type into google,_ [beer brand] all grain clone recipe_


----------



## DU99 (9/4/12)

for those without a "eReader"can get it for $16 post free


----------



## Kranky (9/4/12)

I've brewed several recipes from the book (all grain versions) and they have been fantastic beers. To me it's a bit like cooking - get a good recipe down pat then start tinkering it with to try and make it better. Well worth the money in my view.


----------



## leahy268 (17/4/12)

DU99 said:


> for those without a "eReader"can get it for $16 post free





For those without an eReader just download kimble for pc or mac...


----------

